# Can anyone help a flash neophyte? 430EXii + 430EXiii-RT



## JPAZ (Oct 26, 2016)

I am exploring flash more and more. I am not ready for light stands, umbrellas and the like but have progressed from bounce to on-flash diffusers and now want to try 2 Speedlights together - one on camera and one off. So I got myself the above 2 units to try with the crazy idea that I'd use the 430EXiii-RT on the hotshoe and trigger the 430EXii as a radio slave.

I've been on multiple threads here, looked at other forums and websites and have been through both manuals but cannot get this to work leaving me with 2 possible explanations: 1) This cannot be done with these two flashes and I'd need some other trigger, or 2) I am just missing some step or setting despite my efforts.

So far, I can set up the RT as a master, can switch channels and groups, and change the ID. I can, on the 430EXii, set the same channel and group and set it to "slave" mode. Both are on ETTL. But, the slave will not fire.

Please tell me I am stupid and missed some steps (go easy on me) or that this cannot be done.

Thanks.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Oct 26, 2016)

You have Optical (uses light) communications and radio communications (uses radio waves), RT is radio, all other flash used optical to talk to each other, does the 430iii operate as an optical master? I don't have one, but your problem sounds like you have the master set to radio and the slave set to opical.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 26, 2016)

Can't be done with that combo. The 430EX III-RT is a radio master and radio/optical slave, the 430EX II is an optical slave only. You'd need a 550/580/600 on the camera to trigger the 430EX II (or a 90EX – that's not a great option for on-camera light, but with it you could trigger both 430 units off-camera). Or another 430EX III-RT as a slave.


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 26, 2016)

Like I said, Neuro, this is a new world for me. Are the 3rd party options (PW, for example) to make this work (something to allow one unit to fire the other wirelessly)? Or can I use the pop up flash on the M3 to trigger both units optically? Finally, as I understand this, a 90ex could trigger both optically.

Thanks in advance for everyone's help.........


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 26, 2016)

There are many 3rd party radio options – PocketWizard, Yongnuo, etc. Might be best to start with some (relatively) inexpensive 'dumb' triggers (you have to manually set the power on the flashes), e.g. Cactus V5 or Vello Freewave.

The M3 popup cannot function as a master flash, but yes a 90EX on-camera could optically trigger both the 430EX II and III-RT.


----------



## JohnUSA (Oct 26, 2016)

You have a couple options... (I find optical communication with the older flashes unreliable)

Buy another "xxx EXIII RT" flash so both flashes can communicate via wireless.

Or buy a wireless trigger for your current setup. 
For the last 2-3 years have been using "Phottix Stratos II Multi 5-in-1". Super reliable on two 580 EX flashes. The Stratos are basic triggers that have the function to separate flashes into groups and channels but not much more. But as I mentioned they are super reliable.

I've just purchased two "Cactus Wireless Flash Transceiver *V6 II*" Haven't even opened the box so I don't have an opinion yet. The "V6 II" has the same ability as the Stratos, but also can control the power of many flashes, old and new, remotely from camera... and so much more. Get "VII" as the "VI" is still for sale: http://www.cactus-image.com/v6ii.html

If you decide to go the wireless trigger route make sure it has the function of "TTL Pass-through" on camera. Meaning TTL function will work while the trigger and flash are connected to the camera. Both of the above have this function.


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 26, 2016)

JohnUSA said:


> Or buy a wireless trigger for your current setup.
> For the last 2-3 years have been using "Phottix Stratos II Multi 5-in-1". Super reliable on two 580 EX flashes.



Sorry if I am not getting it right but it looks like I could mount a trigger on the camera and still use a Speedlight atop that unit's hotshoe and also mount the second flash on the receiver's hotshoe. Then, I'd get both the camera mounted and the portable mounted flash to fire with RT. Do I understand this correctly? Anyone know it the Phottix Stratos would work with the Canon 430 EXii and 430-EXiii-rt's as the flashes. This would seem to be a better option than getting something to fire both flashes optically.

A lot of this is a whole new vocabulary for me so sorry if I keep asking.

Thanks,

JPAZ


----------



## JohnUSA (Oct 27, 2016)

> Do I understand this correctly? 

Yes JPAZ!

Yes the Strato is connected to camera's hotshoe and flash is on top of the Strato.

I also have Canon's 430 EX II and 430 EX. Stratos work fine with them! The Stratos are around $105 for a transmitter and receiver. Usually when shooting wedding receptions I'll have my camera/flash on TTL (going through the Strato on the hotshoe) and an off camera flash on a stand mounted to the Strato. The off camera flash is set to manual power.


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 27, 2016)

Thanks, @Johnusa. A setup like this might work for me and it is a lot simpler and cheaper than investing in additional Speedlites.

JPAZ


----------



## Random Orbits (Oct 27, 2016)

Would it make more sense in trading the 430EXii for the 430EX RT rather than buying 3rd party transceiver/receiver sets? That way everything is native: no extraneous parts to forget and power. I love the RT system and no longer use optical at all. It helps a great deal when the flashes are in modifiers and don't have line of sight to the master.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 27, 2016)

Random Orbits said:


> Would it make more sense in trading the 430EXii for the 430EX RT rather than buying 3rd party transceiver/receiver sets? That way everything is native: no extraneous parts to forget and power. I love the RT system and no longer use optical at all. It helps a great deal when the flashes are in modifiers and don't have line of sight to the master.



I think this is good advice. I previously used PocketWizards and 430EX II's. Once I switched the Canon RT system, life became _much_ easier. One example - the ability to remotely set flash power, which is great when I have a hair light up on a boom stand. Being able to control everything from the camera menu system is also a big plus.


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 31, 2016)

FYI, everybody. To make this simple I'd agree that 2 RT units would be best. But, I opted for the Phottix Strato ii 5 in 1 and got them the other day from an online retailer we all use. I just played around with them a little it. It is simple and works.

Now, I'll just need to learn how to use a two-flash setup properly.........

Thanks, everybody.

JPAZ


----------



## magarity (Mar 22, 2017)

I have the same pair of flashes; Yongnuo makes a little widget about an inch wide and three inches long that receives the radio signal. You put the ii on it off-camera and use the iii-rt as radio master sitting on the camera. Works awesome. YNE3-RX and they're on Amazon for less than $40. Then when you want the on-camera transmitter with both flashes off, this widget will let you keep using the ii. Note this widget is a receiver only, so the ii on it will always be a slave unit.


----------

